

Simple is Fucking Hard - andrewfarah
https://medium.com/@kyle_ohara/simple-is-ing-hard-91730cf72301

======
torgoguys
Yes, simple is hard. Witness the unnecessary expletive in the title. Adding
extra adornment is sooo tempting (and I'm one of the worst offenders).

That said, I appreciate the writeup and REALLY dig the logo. Well done!

~~~
andrewfarah
Definitely click-bait. Glad you dig it. We're very happy with the logo, too.

